# Best sunglasses for riding?



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

What sunglasses are you using? My Oakleys have had it and I am curious who likes what...


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

I still like my M Frames.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SS is about simplicity. Ditch the shades and HTFU. Squinting makes you look like Clint Eastwood and gives you some weird tan lines.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Bah! Smimplicity... I've had enough crap get flung into my eyes to appreciate a decent set of specs, though I won't spend big bucks on 'em. I picked up a used pair of some specialized glasses with their version of "transition" lenses -- the tint varies depending on how bright it is. A little big/funky in the styling department but hey, I can't see me when I'm riding.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I got some of these :

http://www.redstarworldwear.com/details.php?id=RS04

you are actually pay for the sunglasses themselves once you take in account the shipping and handling but 23 bucks seems like a reasonable price to pay to keep crud out of your eyes


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Some $15 piece from REI or Sports Authority (can't remember). I'm always breaking/losing them. No way I'd spend $100+ on sunglasses. 

As far as HTFU, UV protection is nothing to joke around with. Protect your eyes.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

My old M frames and/or eye jackets. Only because that is what I have. Honestly, in the woods I find that I end up taking them off so really the best thing for me would be a set with clear lenses.


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Rudy Project are available with auto darkening lenses. They work real good if you're riding in the woods and then out in the open. Also nice for when it's getting late in the day and you don't need dark shades. The lenses are pretty much indestructable too.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Native Eyewear


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wiley X with the removable cavity seal that blocks out dirt, dust, and debris. Prescription ready too.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

why would you want to wear sunglasses?


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I picked up some Tifosi Q2 or Q3 glasses when I was up in Ocoee, TN last year. Got them on clearance (of course), I think I paid 20ish for them (they retail for 40+). Mine are orange tinted so less of sunglasses and more of just protective glasses. They have the holes in the corners to keep the lenses from fogging. So far they have been really great. I feel naked without them on (but then again I ride naked sometimes).


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

Why wear glasses? Pinguecula on both eyes from years of UV/wind damage. Trying to keep it from getting worse which, of course, it can without decent glasses. Years of riding without them contributed to the condition.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Don't settle for anything less than genuine singlespeed specific riding glasses. They're simpler than geared glasses, lighter, and everybody you meet on the trail will say something like, "Wow, I could never wear those on these trails!" Less maintenance, too.

They only have one lens.

--Sparty


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Performance Bike has a nice line of eyewear that is inexpensive ($20-40) and they usually come with interchangeable lenses.
I use the cloudy day lens as my all purpose lens. It's dark enough for sunny days and enhances contrast, without causing eye strain in the shade or clouds. They are also great for driving, as you don't need as dark of a lens with the window tint.

I recently lost mine and went out and got the same pair again. I couldn't think of anything else I wanted to spend money on.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/SubCategory_10052_10551_400025_-1_400003_400003


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Oakley Half X Metals.... Full Metals are just too geary.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i was kidding about not wearing any.
its all about the bombers!








now and then ill bring out the oldies(ss specific)


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Don't settle for anything less than genuine singlespeed specific riding glasses. They're simpler than geared glasses, lighter, and everybody you meet on the trail will say something like, "Wow, I could never wear those on these trails!" Less maintenance, too.
> 
> They only have one lens.
> 
> --Sparty


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

Glasses that fit you are the best. I prefer glasses that are frameless under the lens as they don't obstruct a downward glance at your gear. I also like to be able to swap in clear lenses for winter riding as daylight can get pretty scarce in my neck of the woods. Currently wearing Flak Jackets, which meet these criteria.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

I have the Oakley Flak Jackets. Oakley optics are top notch. I have prescription lenses for them as well.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe not the best, but I've got Smith Sliders and like 'em.

JMJ


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Solar Shields, cheap, nerdy, and fits over my glasses.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

These.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Oakley Radars and Tifosi Slips have both been great for me.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Oakley Radars
Optic Nerve Autovaughn
Oakley Jawbone
Smith V-Ti


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Rudy Rydon's with their photochromatic clear lenses, clear in the shade and dark tint in the sunlight. I get em for 40% off and you could too.....


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.blublocker.com/prodinfo.asp?number=2355K

I think i'm gonna have to try these bad boys out!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

rock the aviators so you can look like Ponch from CHiP's

https://entimg.msn.com/i/150/Movies/Actors3/CHPs_ErikEs34905_150x200.jpg


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mighty Matt said:


> rock the aviators so you can look like Ponch from CHiP's
> 
> https://entimg.msn.com/i/150/Movies/Actors3/CHPs_ErikEs34905_150x200.jpg












He's soooooooo dreamy.

--Sparty


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> He's soooooooo dreamy.
> 
> --Sparty


Sparty - you know you wore some like that in the 70s when you were in your prime!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

stumonky said:


> Sparty - you know you wore some like that in the 70s when you were in your prime!


I'll even bet he had hair like that before he started going bald. I heard a rumor that his Ponch costume is still hanging in his closet.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mighty Matt said:


> I'll even bet he had hair like that before he started going bald. I heard a rumor that his Ponch costume is still hanging in his closet.


My "paunch costume" is all natural, brutha! 

--sParty


----------



## gokool (Jan 29, 2007)

I roll w/ my oakley C-six..gotta get my monies worth


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Oakley Monster Dogs (Cause I have a BIG head)


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Anything Oakley!!!


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got myself a pair of these to replace my Mframes for a 24hr race this weekend..

Ridden a few days with them now, and theyre the best glasses Ive worn.

http://www.spiuk.co.uk/acatalog/VENTIX_Photochromatic.html

I got them off ebay here in Aussie for $80 delivered.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Oakley Flak Jackets for my next pair. Borrowed a mate's pair on a dark wet muddy night and they were freakin' awesome.


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

The Oakley Jawbone is by far the best pair of cycling glasses I have ever had. Trendy or whatever the glasses work well, I think I see better with them on.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess I am just super uncool (OK, I am pretty sure...) but I have 2 pair of of the sunglasses-style MSA safety glasses from Home Depot in my bag - one clear pair, and one tinted pair (with 100% UV protection).

Goes with my "el cheapo" modus operandi


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> I guess I am just super uncool (OK, I am pretty sure...) but I have 2 pair of of the sunglasses-style MSA safety glasses from Home Depot in my bag - one clear pair, and one tinted pair (with 100% UV protection).
> 
> Goes with my "el cheapo" modus operandi


I used a tinted pair of those for years for Dualsport and Quad riding. They were fantastic.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Oakley Jawbones


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

From a distance, if you squint, they look just like Oakleys...


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

Birdman said:


> Maybe not the best, but I've got Smith Sliders and like 'em.
> 
> JMJ


 i loved my smith sliders, but i couldn't get new lenses in dark enough tint. they were one of the few sunglasses that fit my oversize head really well. I used em for about 6 years so i got my moneys worth.

Oakley jawbones now. got a sweet deal on em (approx 40% off RRP). otherwise i would have considered them to expensive.


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Sawflys. They are Army copies of M-Frames. About the same quality optics (I used to sell Oakleys) with a lens about twice as thick and cheaper too. M-Frames before that though.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

DeWalt. $10 @ Lowes.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

All in preferance, but I've worn Oakley for the past 10 years or so. My riding pair are Gascan S with the brown lenses.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

nzumbi said:


> DeWalt. $10 @ Lowes.


Amen bro. And if I break them or lose them, I ain't out $100


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Amen bro. And if I break them or lose them, I ain't out $100


100 bucks for Oakley?.....yeah right.....a good pair will run 200 easily!!!


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Oakley's blow. You guys need to lay off the koolaid. I wore Bolle for 10 years and just this last year I decided to give Oakley a shot, nothing but disappointed. Plastic garbage. 
Back to Bolle for me or I may give Wiley X a try since they have the snap in dust shield and detachable wrap around headband.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Dropout33 said:


> Oakley's blow. You guys need to lay off the koolaid. I wore Bolle for 10 years and just this last year I decided to give Oakley a shot, nothing but disappointed. Plastic garbage.
> Back to Bolle for me or I may give Wiley X a try since they have the snap in dust shield and detachable wrap around headband.


Damn!

--Sparty


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

drink beer and ride trippy...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Wait a minute... veloreality needs these for his new red / blue bike.

--sParty


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Wait a minute... veloreality needs these for his new red / blue bike.
> 
> --sParty


But it must come with a white frame...


----------

